# History Channel: The Bible



## Fernin (Mar 1, 2013)

So, my fair fellow fuzzies. What are your general opinions when it comes to the upcoming series on this most enduring of historical fictions? On one hand the production values seem stellar and I'm sure it'll be amusing to watch. On the other I'm leery of the religious fervor from both those calling it blasphemous and those who'll use it to try and pound "THIS IS THE TRUTH YARRGRGEGEGAGAGA!!" into people's heads.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sure it'll be hilarious, but will still bring likely epic new levels of butt-hurted-ness, because it'll either swing too religious-y, or it'll swing too secular-thru-the-looking-glass.


----------



## Nikolinni (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, I pretty much agree. There will be drama on either side of the fence. 

I'm kinda more liberal myself when it comes to Christianity, so I don't mind people doing their own takes or fictionalized versions of things like Jesus Christ Superstar (Which is actually pretty good) and The Prince of Egypt (which is also really good). But yeah...either way, people will be complaining. That's just how life works when you're religious, I guess.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 1, 2013)

I miss the Hitler Channel.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 2, 2013)

I can't wait. 
It's gonna be a family event in my house.
These types of shows, which may or may not mess up a detail, could give a fresh perspective to an enduring classic, sometimes one may even learn something new or long forgotten. Who knows, it could strengthen someone's faith or even change someone's life (the Lord works in mysterious ways).

I just hope they did a good job.


----------



## Azure (Mar 2, 2013)

i want the history channel to show how the bible has been edited over the ages, with the less popular, more propaganda-themed books being rejected over time. i mean, the apocrypha WAS part of the bible once upon a time, and all the most ignorant, preachy piles of bullshit are within it. it makes the king james version look tame by comparison. fiction INDEED.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 2, 2013)

Azure said:


> i want the history channel to show how the bible has been edited over the ages, with the less popular, more propaganda-themed books being rejected over time. i mean, the apocrypha WAS part of the bible once upon a time, and all the most ignorant, preachy piles of bullshit are within it. it makes the king james version look tame by comparison. fiction INDEED.



I'm pretty sure that History Channel has covered that topic. It might be hidden deep inside their programming. I get the impression that you'd want it in an epic #-part miniseries... so would I.

In the mean-time, I recommend the following graphic novel:






Yes, it's from a Christian point of view, and it may get a little boring at times, but there's a wealth of information.


----------



## Alekz (Mar 11, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm sure it'll be hilarious, but will still bring likely epic new levels of butt-hurted-ness, because it'll either swing too religious-y, or it'll swing too secular-thru-the-looking-glass.



It could even manage to do both at the same time.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 11, 2013)

Meh...I want to see a documentary on Jesus himself - whether he was an actual man in antiquity, or a fabrication.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 11, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Meh...I want to see a documentary on Jesus himself - whether he was an actual man in antiquity, or a fabrication.



I think those already exist, too.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 11, 2013)

IWith its overemphasis on action scenes, the whole thing comes off as a farce designed to capture the short American attention span. Angels with Eastern martial arts skills is incredibly funny but this isn't "The Life of Bryan", this is actually a serial about a religious text. I don't think many serious theologans are going to actually give this much thought before writing it off but I do think common people without degrees on the Bible might enjoy it, more for entertainment, than actual religious instruction.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 11, 2013)

I like it.  I'm not religious at all, but I find history of religions and Bible study to bevery interesting.


----------



## shadowfoxnjp (Mar 13, 2013)

I think they tried to make it  appeal to non religious people as well as to religious people, even though some events they had to change to add more drama to the storys. I mean  if they Egyptians were really that close on cheroots with people walking they would of  caught them and killed off the Hebrews outta spite, I know them old people weren't running a marathon back then. Just saying and they skipped the whole part where the Egyptians got stuck in the mud including Pharaoh and died XD its kinda important but IT did add dramatic effect when he was defeated. Also off topic you you know how pharaohs son died how many  other children of pharaohs or pharaohs theselves do you know of besides Tutankhamen that have died. Now I'm not trying to sound like a bible thumper but I do think over all they did a good job so far with this show.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 13, 2013)

shadowfoxnjp said:


> I think they tried to make it  appeal to non religious people as well as to religious people, even though some events they had to change to add more drama to the storys. I mean  if they Egyptians were really that close on cheroots with people walking they would of  caught them and killed off the Hebrews outta spite, I know them old people weren't running a marathon back then. Just saying and they skipped the whole part where the Egyptians got stuck in the mud including Pharaoh and died XD its kinda important but IT did add dramatic effect when he was defeated. Also off topic you you know how pharaohs son died how many  other children of pharaohs or pharaohs theselves do you know of besides Tutankhamen that have died. Now I'm not trying to sound like a bible thumper but I do think over all they did a good job so far with this show.




I currently don't have evidence of any possible difficulty the Hebrews encountered trying to leave Egypt itself. They did get Pharaoh's permission. Besides, the Egyptians were a superstitious bunch, meaning that it'd be_ insane_ to go up against the Hebrews after the ass-whooping of divine proportions given to them -courtesy of God- with plagues based on things they worshiped/held in high regard one way or another, while just about nothing happened to the Hebrews. 

Even with their numbers cut back with the massacre of male Hebrew children, the Hebrews were _numerous_ (more than Egyptians) and plenty strong. So they knew how to defend themselves and those that couldn't.

But I _refuse_ to believe that after all that, and what was soon to come, God wouldn't take care of those that couldn't defend themselves against Egyptians seeking revenge. 


Off topic: The Egyptian empire lasted, in total, about 3000+ years. I'm pretty sure it had its fair share of dead heirs.


----------

